# Grouper spots???



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

The endangered Red Snapper are getting in the way of catching legal keepers. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to fish for grouper offshore???
Thanks 
Gator


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Doubtful anyone will give up any specific spots.
They are generally kept close to the vest so to say.
All the local counties have a list of public numbers available online.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You have a better chance of sleeping with a guys wife over him giving you his grouper spots.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Boardfeet said:


> Doubtful anyone will give up any specific spots.
> They are generally kept close to the vest so to say.
> All the local counties have a list of public numbers available online.


At what depth would Red Snapper stop and Grouper start??


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

I heard snapper stay in water 200ft or less... Does this make sense to anyone?
Thanks 
Paul


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

grouper usually hangout in deep water and stay close to structure on the bottom. they can run in the structure to wreck you if you don't get them out quick. on the other hand, snapper are usually in less deeper water and can even be chummed up to where you can see them feeding. the big ones are in the upper water column
jack


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess the replys sum it up

In the Gulf of Mexico. Run around offshore slow speed with side view fathometer running and you will find plenty spots. Snapper and grouper are in from the bay to 300 ft frequently and deeper water occasionally. Red snapper and Gag grouper.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

jack2 said:


> grouper usually hangout in deep water and stay close to structure on the bottom. they can run in the structure to wreck you if you don't get them out quick. on the other hand, snapper are usually in less deeper water and can even be chummed up to where you can see them feeding. the big ones are in the upper water column
> jack


Thanks buddy


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

You gotta get em sooner than later the season closes really soon. 🤙😊


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Saw a big ole gag on the Panama City jetties yesterday diving. Woulda made some nice sandwiches


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

NAS said:


> I heard snapper stay in water 200ft or less... Does this make sense to anyone?
> Thanks
> Paul


Maybe, but not necessarily true. Biggest snapper I've ever caught was in 350'.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

zodiac470 said:


> Maybe, but not necessarily true. Biggest snapper I've ever caught was in 350'.


Thanks


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Bigc2013 said:


> You gotta get em sooner than later the season closes really soon. 🤙😊


When does the season close? I thought only snapper was closed...
Thanks


----------



## Eric6708 (Aug 17, 2018)

NAS said:


> When does the season close? I thought only snapper was closed...
> Thanks


Gags close Dec 31st (season is June 1- Dec 31)


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

Eric6708 said:


> Gags close Dec 31st (season is June 1- Dec 31)


Thanks buddy. Might try this weekend


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

I know where to catch every species of Grouper in the Gulf....send me picks of your D cups and 38 24 36 figure and I’ll be happy to take you out to my spots. 😃


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

LOL. I’m 6 foot four and 270 pounds I’m sure you don’t want to see that. What do you see that it can’t be unseen. Heading out Sunday.


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

I’ll take all the help I can get.


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm heading out Monday into the vicinity of the Oriskany reef. This will be my first time going this far out as I have gone from a Cape Horn 17 to a CH 21. Also taking my wife with me as I bought her a reliefband sea sickness gizmo. Sure hope it works as that's a lot of gas if we have to turn around once we get there, as happened when I took her to the timber holes.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

turbodog said:


> I'm heading out Monday into the vicinity of the Oriskany reef. This will be my first time going this far out as I have gone from a Cape Horn 17 to a CH 21. Also taking my wife with me as I bought her a reliefband sea sickness gizmo. Sure hope it works as that's a lot of gas if we have to turn around once we get there, as happened when I took her to the timber holes.


Those things should work... as long as she took her dramamine before you left again while out on the water. Hope it worked!


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> Those things should work... as long as she took her dramamine before you left again while out on the water. Hope it worked!


It did work, didn't get out far as seas were 1 to 3 but we bottom fished for several hours and she didn't hurl. No Dramamine just electric band gizmo.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

turbodog said:


> It did work, didn't get out far as seas were 1 to 3 but we bottom fished for several hours and she didn't hurl. No Dramamine just electric band gizmo.


I am pleasantly surprised. What device is this?


----------



## turbodog (Oct 12, 2007)

reliefband.com


----------

